# بركات التجسد وكيف نحصل عليها



## النهيسى (25 يناير 2010)

للقمص روفائيل سامى

فى العهدالقديم ( حزقيال 16 : 8 )
" فمررت بك ورأيتك واذا زمنك زمن الحب فبسطتُ ذيلى عليك وسترت عورتك وحلفت لك ودخلت معك فى عهد يقول السيد الرب "
علشان كده لما بنتكلم عن التجسد يبقى هو ده زمن الحب، لأن التجسد هو محبة، هو اعلان عن حب الله للبشر فى ابنه يسوع المسيح فيقول فى
( يوحنا 3 : 6 )
"هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكى لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية "
فمحبة الله أعلنت فى شخص ابنه يسوع المسيح حتى وان كان الناس مش واخدين بالهم منها أو بينسوا هذه المحبه انما هى تركت لنا بركات...( فيلبى 2 : 7 – 9 ) "لكنه أخلى نفسه آخذاً صورة عبد صائراً فى شبه الناس، وإذ وجد فى الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه وأطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب، لذلك رفعه الله أيضاً وأعطاه اسماً فوق كل اسم ".
فالعهد الجديد من ميلاد المسيح هو زمن الحب ، ولكن لايمكن أن يشعر الانسان بهذا الحب الا إذا كان قلبه نظيف ونقى وفى قلبه مشاعر المحبة نحو الله، يعنى احنا كأولاد للمسيح نشعر بهذا الحب على الأقل لما بندخل الكنيسة بنحس انها معمولة لينا وان الذبيحة دى متقدمة لىَّ، وان الله بيحبنى، وان الله بذل ابنه وبذل ذاته فى صورة ابنه، صار فى الهيئة كانسان، كل التعبيرات دى فى سر التجسد لا يمكن أن يشعر بها انسان بعيد عن الله أو انسان مغمور فى الخطية أو عايش بعيد عن الكنيسة ، علشان كده الكنيسة دايماً بتعمل لينا القداس أو الذبيحة المقدسة، فالانسان لما يدخل الكنيسة من أول القداس لغاية آخره هو ذبيحة حب بتعبر عن سر التجسد الالهى، فاوعوا تفتكروا ان القداس بنسمع فيه نغمات أو نقول ان صوت ابونا حلو أو الوعظة كانت كويسه أو اننا اتمتعنا بالقداس علشان كان هادى، لأ ... ده القداس من ساعة ما بتدخل الكنيسة لغاية ما أبونا بيرش الميه هو رحلة للتجسد الالهى، من ساعة ما أبونا بيختار القربانة ويلفها باللفافه ويرفعها وعليها الصليب فوق رأسه عاوز يقول لكل الناس " احنا زمننا زمن الحب " هنا تذكار لزمن الحب ، واللى احنا بنعمله ده هو تعبير ان احنا بنعيش الآن فى زمن الحب.، واللى بيحب بيغفر واللى بيحب بيحتمل ويضحى، تعالوا نشوف فى القداس نلاقى الذبيحة والقراءات والتناول بيقولوا ان الله بيحبنى، الله بيغفر لىَّ ، الله بيحتملنى، الله بيسامحنى، الله بيقوينى، الله بيسندنى، الله بينادى علىَّ ويقولىِّ " تعال يا خاطى يا وحش ، أنا هأطهرك وأخليك حلو " وهى دى رحلة الحب اللى بتقول هو ده سر التجسد

+ أحياناً الواحد يبقى مهموم ويقول أنا عايز اقعد شويه مع فلان لأن فلان ده بيضحك وتفكيره كويس وبيريح ولما يقعد معاه يرتاح، ولو احنا برضه قربنا من الكنيسه وقربنا من ربنا وعشنا معاه لحظات هنعيش معاه حياة التجسد اللى قالعنها النبى حزقيال
(مررت بك ورأيتك واذا زمنك زمن الحب ) اللى احنا بنعيشه من ساعة ميلاد السيد المسيح وهو ده ملء الزمان اللى الله افتقد به شعبه والناس القريبه من الكنيسة تعرف كده لكن البعيدين عن الكنيسة ميعرفوش كده انما ممكن نوصلهم ، ذات مره أحد الملوك الكبار قال لمستشاره المسيحى الذى كان حكيماً " ما هذا الذى تقولونه ، معقول انا ربنا هينزل من السماء علشان ينقذ عبيده ويهتم بيهم ويتصلب علشانهم ويعمل ده كله ، انتوا ناس كفرة متعرفوش ربنا وقعد يهزأ به ولأن المستشار كان حكيم جداً قال للملك : انت ممكن تدينى فرصه أثبت لك الكلام ده . وفى يوم كان هذا الملك عامل حفله كبيره وقاعد حوالين حمام السباحه والناس قاعده فراح المستشار ده لواحد رسام وطلب منه تمثال شكل ابن الملك بالظبط ولبس التمثال ملابس ابن الملك وجه قريب من الملك وراح زاقق التمثال فى الميه وبسرعه الملك رمى نفسه فى الميه علشان ينقذ ابنه لكنه وجده تمثال فخرج من الميه وسأل مين اللى عمل كده فقال المستشار أنا يا جلالة الملك، فسأله انت ليه عملت كده؟ فقاله " شفت انت لما حسيت ان ابنك هيغرق رميت نفسك من غير ما تسأل أو تستشير حد علشان تنقذ ابنك، فما بالك بربنا بقه لما شاف أولاده غرقوا مع الشيطان من غير ما يسأل حد، نزل علشان ينقذهم وكان هذا درس عمل لهذا الملك اللى ما يعرفش زمن الحب اللى احنا عايشين فيه، واحنا بنشكر ربنا لأننا مسيحيين لأن هذا سبب فخرنا وليس سبب عار أو مشكلة لنا بل الله أعطانا امتياز أننا مسيحيين.
منقــــــــــــــــول،+


​


----------



## kalimooo (26 يناير 2010)

جميل  اخي النهيسى

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## النهيسى (27 يناير 2010)

كليمو قال:


> جميل  اخي النهيسى
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك


*الرب يسوع يبارككم


للمرور الرائع

شكرا جدا جدا*


----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يناير 2010)

موضوع راااااااااائع 
ميررررسى على الموضوع يا النهيسى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

